# Looking for Remote Billing/Coding work in Radiation Oncology



## ablack74

I am currently looking for Part Time Remote Billing/Coding work in Radiation Oncology. Please contact me at ablack74@hotmail.com if you are in need of a biller/coder for this specialty. 

I am a current Radiation Oncology Certified Coder (ROCC) through American Medical Accounting & Consulting (AMAC) and I am preparing for my Certified Professional Coders (CPC) Exam through American Association of Professional Coders (AAPC) on May 17, 2014.

Sincerely,



Amy L Black, ROCC




Objective
Over 17 years of responsible corporate experience in Medical Billing and Reimbursement,  Administrative Assistant with a proven record of accomplishment in the areas of accounting, customer relations, scheduling, staff supervision, and general office operations. Strong organizational abilities combined with excellent interpersonal, communication, and leadership skills that allow me to work effectively with other people at all levels.

Employment                                            

Billing and Reimbursement Specialist 	   		2013- Current
MCV Hospital, Radiation Oncology

?	Responsibilities include direct billing and reimbursement for three contracted/joint venture sites.  Performed complete and accurate billing and collections to assure policies, guidelines and protocols are being adhered to while obtaining optimum efficiencies in a cost ? effective manner.  Effectively communicated with staff, patients and physicians in relations to billing, Insurance and general information, to build and maintain a possitive business relationship.  Supervised and  trained members of my team on billing and daily tasks functions to ensure production goals are being met.  Communicated guideline erros/changes to immediate supervisor and made changes as needed.  Developed accurate, paperless, charge entry system with procedure tracking method.  Gathered information from carriers for denied claims resolution.   Checked patients insurance benefits and obtain proper referral/authorization appropriate for course of treatments/visit. Worked all denial reports to include researching and correcting claims and TES Edit Workfiles.  

Hospital Administrative Assistant A			2009-Current
MCV Hospital, Radiation Oncology

?	Responsibilities include direct supervision of front office staff.  Plans, facilitates, and coordinates activities for Administrative Services including but not limited to Operations Management, Administrator Management, Printing/Production Operations.  Creating reports and spreadsheets, scheduling meetings, faxing and mailing documents,  performs a variety of technical and support services involving analysis, auditing and inventory; develops and monitors systems for collecting data and records; compiles and analyzes data to assist in the preparation of reports and statistical records; makes recommendations based on data analysis; establishes and monitors projects to ensure timelines are met with quality output; establishes and maintains collaborative linkages with outside agencies and businesses;  works collaboratively with those contracted during the course of work.  Key all charge entry for department billing, working all TES edits and denial reports to maximize payment revenue.  Communicated any billing error?s to appropriate staff and made changes as needed.  Gathered information from carriers for denied claims resolution.   Checked patients insurance benefits and obtain proper referral/authorization appropriate for course of treatments/visit. 

Patient Service Representative 3 			2006- 2009
	MCV Hospital, Radiation Oncology

?	Responsibilities include registration of patients, by following Hospital protocol, using GE Web applications for multiple locations.  Verification and editing of Insurance and Demographics upon patient arrival and/or, information gathering from offsite locations.  Pulling and preparing charts for upcoming appointments by using Hospital applications such as, GE Web, Cerner, and/or Aria/Varis.  Mail correspondence notices, Specialty Appointment notices, and Follow-Up clinic appointment notices.  Answer multi-line phone system.  Schedule in clinic appointments and specialty appointments for patients and physicians.  Obtain Referrals and Pre-Authorizations and link them to Patients? visits.  File all Medical Documentation that comes into the office.  Find ICD-9 and CPT Codes for in clinic appointments and specialty appointments. Stock all inventory and order supplies as needed per staffing needs.  Restock all office equipment such as fax machines and copier with paper.  Fax and mail correspondence as requested while following HIPPA guidelines and Hospital procedures and policies.  Outstanding customer service to all patients and staff.  Act as an intermediary between patient and physician.  Create word documents and spreadsheets to help assist in daily tasks.  Track and e-mail all monthly statistics to appropriate personnel for multiple locations.  Gather Insurance and Demographical Information for offsite clinic locations.  Responsible for Charge Entry for three clinic locations.  Manage all front desk activity at Stony Point office.  Assign work responsibilities to employees ensuring they understand and follow hospital protocol and procedures related to patient appointment scheduling, registration, Insurance management, billing and medical records.  Answer minor billing questions, referring customer to correct department for in depth questions. In charge of paying all monthly office bills.  Request schedule changes through PAIS as needed.  Attend monthly manager meetings.  Meet all deadlines.  Comply with regulatory standards, laws, and practices including JCAHO, Local, State and Federal.

Patient Service Representative 2	 			 2004-2006
MCV Hospital, Primary Care

?	Responsibilities include registration of all scheduled and walk-in patients by following MCV protocol, using GE Web.  Verification and editing of Insurance and/or Demographical information as needed.  Collecting Co-Payments and/or outstanding balances due at time services are rendered.  Answer multi-line phone system.  Schedule in clinic appointments and specialty appointments for patients and physicians.  Obtain referrals and/or Pre-Authorizations as deemed necessary by the Insurance Carrier.  Input Lab/Radiology orders using Cerner for current or future testing.  Find correct ICD-9 codes for all laboratory and diagnostic testing to correspond with billing requirements.  Count inventory for all forms and supplies that were needed for use at the front desk.  Stock all printers, copiers and fax machines.  Mail appointment information to Patient if they did not receive it while they were in clinic.  Collect all billing tickets ensuring that all are complete and send down tot billing office.  Act as an intermediary between patient and physician.  Fax medical records to departments for upcoming appointments in accordance to JCAHO and HIPPA guidelines.  I met all deadlines in a timely manner.  Often ran front office alone.  Supervised and trained all new employees.

Receptionist							2004-2004
Hopewell Medical Center

?	Responsibilities include registration of all patients following Hopewell Medical Center?s policies and procedures.  Ensured that all Demographical information, including Insurance is correct and up-to-date, editing any information as needed.  Collected all Co-Payments and/or outstanding balances at time services are rendered.  Answered multi-line phone system and transferred calls as needed to staff/department.  Faxed, copied, mailed and printed correspondence and information as needed in accordance to JCAHO and HIPPA guidelines.  Pulled and prepped charts for upcoming appointments.  Filed all medical information in appropriate medical files.  Sorted and distributed all mail to appropriate personnel.  Met all deadlines in a timely manner.  Scheduled specialty appointments as needed per physician requests.

Receptionist/File Clerk					1995-1998
Hopewell Orthopedic Center

?	Responsibilities for all patient registration and Insurance Verification according to Hopewell Orthopedic Center?s policies and procedures.  Obtained all Referrals/Authorizations as needed.  Answered multi-line phone system.  Scheduled in clinic and on the phone, all follow ups and new patient appointments.  Filed all medical information in patient files.  Copied, Faxed and/or Mailed requested information from outside facilities in accordance to JCAHO and HIPPA guidelines.  Pulled and prepared all charts for upcoming appointments.  I acted as an intermediary between patient and physician.  Collected Co-Payments and/or outstanding balances due, at time services were rendered. Answered minor billing questions or transferred patient to appropriate personnel.  I met all deadlines in a timely manner.
Education

Computer Programming					 2000-2001	
Richard Bland College						Petersburg, Va.

Radiation Oncology Certified Coder, ROCC		2013-Current
American Medical Accounting & Consulting			Las Vegas, NV

Certified Professional Coder , CPC		        Exam Scheduled
American Association of Professional Coders		         Colonial Heights, Va

Skills

?	Plan, develop, implement, and evaluate programs; 
?	organize, schedule, coordinate and complete a variety of activities and projects; 
?	work cooperatively with individuals and groups to develop and maintain positive working relationships with business and outside agency representatives through the state, county and region, as well as internal staff and administration; 
?	develop measurable goals and objectives; 
?	set priorities, meet timelines, monitor expenditures and evaluate progress toward achievement; 
?	establish and carry out program analysis, evaluation and monitoring procedures;
?	communicate effectively in both oral and written forms; 
?	exercise a high degree of judgment and utilize various strategies in working with a variety of people.


Knowledge


?	English Grammar
?	Standar office procedures
?	Research Techniques
?	Auditing and Inventory procedures
?	Computer Savvy
?	Analysis, Monitoring and Evaluation procedures
?	Type 50 + WPM
?	Proficient with Microsoft Office Applications
?	Medical Terminology
?	Anatomy and Physiology
?	Medical Coding guidelines
?	Billing and Reimbursement
?	Obtaining Authorizations and Referrals
?	Cerner
?	IDX
?	TES
?	Aria/Varian
?	Doctor Letter Response Reports


----------



## dholmon@med.umich.edu

*Good Morning*

I have emailed a possible position to you


----------



## shreemannari123

dholmon@med.umich.edu said:


> I have emailed a possible position to you



Hello dholmon@med.umich.edu

I have sent a private message to you.


----------

